# Urinating a lot on Low carb ?



## 72Monte (Nov 3, 2011)

Is it normal to Urinate a lot during low carb diets ? I seem to be going a heck of a lot more now. Even waking up two three times per night while sleeping. I also noticed my urine smells stronger now not to be gross.


----------



## ooa4oo (Nov 3, 2011)

yea when you go into ketosis your body will try to rid the ketones through frequent urination.


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 3, 2011)

When you drop carb intake, your body is consuming the stored carbs. Carbs require water to "hold" them - if you notice how you tend to fill out / look fuller after a carb up - that's the water aspect. When you start dropping your carb intake, your body now has to start pulling from its energy stores to fuel your activity. This then releases the water being held - thus you are urinating more and you'll also notice you look flatter. 

You'll also notice a lot of urination if you're on a nice tight diet & everything is working optimally in terms of your carb intake (or not if you're on a ketogenic diet) and you're burning it up efficiently thru your activities. 

It's annoying as hell, but its also one way of your body telling you what you're doing is "working".


----------



## jtb21 (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah I noticed a lot more urination when I lower the carbs


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all once again for the great info.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 4, 2011)

You're pissin out the water that was stored naturally with your carbs.   Just like you'll gain water weight to some degree when you add carbs back, ala gaining 4lbs in a day.  Oh I just saw what Sassy wrote....Beat me to it.


----------



## jimm (Nov 5, 2011)

wow i think i have been in ketosis and not even realised it time to up my carbs i think and stop beeing so obssesed with protein! interesting post thanks!


----------

